# netzteil für gtx 970 sli



## Dedde (26. November 2014)

*netzteil für gtx 970 sli*

hi leute, netzteil gesucht. würde mir gerne 2x  gigabyte g1 gtx 970 einbauen, pro graka 8pin+6pin, cpu derzeit einen i7 4930K 4ghz. kann mir jmd etwas gutes empfehlen?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. November 2014)

*AW: netzteil für gtx 970 sli*

Budget?


----------



## Dedde (26. November 2014)

*AW: netzteil für gtx 970 sli*

gute frage. so 90-130 euro. haut das hin?


----------



## FrozenPie (26. November 2014)

*AW: netzteil für gtx 970 sli*



Dedde schrieb:


> gute frage. so 90-130 euro. haut das hin?



Ideal wäre das be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  550W
Wenn die Lautstärke nicht wichtig ist, dann das  Antec Edge 650W


----------



## Dedde (26. November 2014)

*AW: netzteil für gtx 970 sli*

sind 550 watt nicht zu  knapp bemessen? eine gtx 970 liegt bei 220watt


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (26. November 2014)

*AW: netzteil für gtx 970 sli*

550W passen.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (26. November 2014)

*AW: netzteil für gtx 970 sli*



R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> 550W passen.



Bei 2 Gaming G1 und nem 4930K dürfte es eng werden, denn Gigabyte hat ja das Powertarget stark ausgeweitet und der I7 ist auch nicht der sparsamste


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. November 2014)

*AW: netzteil für gtx 970 sli*

550Watt sind eng, ich würde ein NT mit 650W nehmen http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardwa...-10-650w-atx-2-31-p10-650w-bn201-a790425.html


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. November 2014)

*AW: netzteil für gtx 970 sli*

Das 650W ist mit dem 550W exakt gleich - nur ist es lauter. Ich würde ein DPP 750Wnehmen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. November 2014)

*AW: netzteil für gtx 970 sli*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Das 650W ist mit dem 550W exakt gleich - nur ist es lauter. Ich würde ein DPP 750Wnehmen.



Liegt aber über dem Budget vom TE.


----------



## Westcoast (26. November 2014)

*AW: netzteil für gtx 970 sli*

das *be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W  geht nicht gleich aus, auch wenn 650 watt aus der dose gezogen werden.


*


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. November 2014)

*AW: netzteil für gtx 970 sli*



Westcoast schrieb:


> das *be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W  geht nicht gleich aus, auch wenn 650 watt aus der dose gezogen werden.
> 
> 
> *


Das mag ja sein, aber bisschen Luft nach oben finde ich sicherer.


----------



## Legacyy (26. November 2014)

*AW: netzteil für gtx 970 sli*

Das 550er und 650er sind praktisch identisch, die leisten beide das gleiche.

Das 650er ist nur fürs Marketing da, weil sonst ne Lücke zwischen 550w und 750W wäre.


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2014)

*AW: netzteil für gtx 970 sli*

Leg ein paar Euro drauf und kauf das P10 mit 750 Watt.

Ich verstehe es sowieso nicht. Da hat man eine 500€ CPU und kaufst dich Grafikkarten für knapp 800€ und dann gibt es keine 20€ mehr für das bessere Netzteil?
Echt man?


----------



## Stryke7 (26. November 2014)

*AW: netzteil für gtx 970 sli*

Ich kann mich Treshold nur anschließen ...


----------



## Dedde (26. November 2014)

*AW: netzteil für gtx 970 sli*



Threshold schrieb:


> Leg ein paar Euro drauf und kauf das P10 mit 750 Watt.
> 
> Ich verstehe es sowieso nicht. Da hat man eine 500€ CPU und kaufst dich Grafikkarten für knapp 800€ und dann gibt es keine 20€ mehr für das bessere Netzteil?
> Echt man?


welches genau meinst du? ich geb auch 150 aus, so wild ist das nicht. ich weiß das man am nt nicht sparen sollte... aso das aus deiner signatur


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2014)

*AW: netzteil für gtx 970 sli*

Das P10 mit 750 Watt ist genau das was du brauchst.
Ich nutze es für mein System.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. November 2014)

*AW: netzteil für gtx 970 sli*



Dedde schrieb:


> welches genau meinst du? ich geb auch 150 aus, so wild ist das nicht. ich weiß das man am nt nicht sparen sollte... aso das aus deiner signatur



Dieses hier http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardwa...-10-750w-atx-2-31-p10-750w-bn202-a790490.html


----------

